Ask HN: Will aviation return to normal after the coronavirus? - roschdal
======
Kaibeezy
If you mean _commercial_ aviation, and if by _normal_ you mean “the way things
were”, there’s no way, not for a long time, maybe never.

In my opinion, based on general reading and observations, Zoom has seriously
shifted perception of the value of in-person meetings. Some routine business
travel for meetings will remain valuable; much will be considered unwarranted,
both in terms of cost and, until there’s a vaccine, risk. More things that can
be accomplished remotely will be.

I think leisure travel will also wait for a vaccine. The loss of hotels,
restaurants, retail and visitor attractions will make many destinations less
comfortable and less appealing.

Airlines struggling to survive will cut costs, making flying suck even more.
Bring your own sandwich to the airport. Check and recheck your rental car
reservation, maybe make more than one.

